# Corydora types?



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So I have some corydoras but am not sure what type they are. Can someone help me. Thwese are links ot corys that look like they do.

http://www.alquimistadeacuarios.com/peces/images/fotos_gra/pez132.jpg

http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Catfish/CorydorasPaleatusPepperedCory.jpg

http://www.acuariofilia.pauluk.8k.com/Imagenes/corydora.jpg

http://theaquariumwiki.com/images/t...-9773.jpg/200px-Corydora_Trilineatus-9773.jpg

Does anyone know what kind they are?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Let's see......1st is, I think, an Adolfo Cory, not sure about second, can't see third, and fourth is a Julii Cory


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

number 2 and 4 have the types in the link names, paleatus and trilineatus. first one looks like a panda cory, not sure about the third but here's a site with a bunch of different types and pictures. none of them seem to look quite right to me, but it may just be due to the lighting


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mhm hes noy either. He's actually pretty big comparedf to the other and doesnt have the back spot on the end of his tail as well as hes more of a sandy color.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

First guy looks like a panda cory.They are a bit hard to find in some locations.

The second one is definitely a peppered cory..They're one of the popular corydoras and easily found in most petstores.

I cant view the 3rd link.

Fouth guy is a false julii cory.
http://fishprofiles.com/profiles/freshwater/Catfish_Bottom_Feeders/Corydoras_trilineatus/
These too can be a bit hard to find in some locations...My local Petco had a few though, I was pretty surprised..If only I had more tank space. haha.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Yaoilover--I just wanted to point out that cories feel more comfortable with members of their own species. Members of other species generally only school together out of necessity ie there's only one of their king in the tank so they hang out with the other catfish. If you read about tanks containing multiple schools of different species of cories you'll find that in those experiences the different species don't interact unless they come across the same food source. Even the cories might seem okay to you they could be stressed out which would decrease their life span/make them more susceptible to illness. Just a thought.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Really? D: I thought cories would school with other cories i didn't realize it would be like this cory with that cory...I don't know what to do now...I wanted them in a group so they could be happy..


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Are they schooling together now? If they are I would just leave them until the first cory passes (hopefully a long long time from now) and then replace it with one of the same species that you have. If you keep doing this you might actually notice a difference in the way the cories act since they will likely be more comfortable. 

I didn't mean to say that you should go change out all your cories right now I just wanted you and others that read this to know for future reference. 

Side note: I understand why you likely got cories of different species. Since they are all different species they look different and you can tell them apart plus it makes the tank more interesting. If that's the case there are at least two species of cories that have different color morphologies which will still school and spawn together. Coryadora aeneus can be bronze, green, or albino (I have two greens, a bronze, and an albino and can attest to the fact that they form a happy little school). Coryadora paleteus comes in peppered and albino varieties. Other posters think you have a peppered cory so you could get him or her an albino and still tell them apart while the cats are more happy. If peppereds are the only species in the tank and there are albinos its likely that the albinos are C. paleteus and not C. aeneus.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I have an albino and sorta green one that school together and the false juli and the peppered kinda go together and the panda ish sandy one is kinda by himself but hes huge comparded to the others.


I can't really move them now but i will probably be getting another 2-4 10-20 galleon tanks in about 3-5 months so i can then split them up and get more like them. I'm a little sad to do that cuz i wante to be able to tell them apart but its whats best for the fish.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Does the sort of green one look like this?









He also could be more brownish and have a slight green sheen. If either of those is the case it's likely that its a C. aeneus which is also likely what the albino is. If so you have the makings of a school on your hands. You could get some bronze guys to go with them in the main tank or new tank and you could still tell most of them apart. 

The peppered and false julii probably school together because they look most alike out of the options. It's more of a necessity thing rather than an I like you you're my buddy thing. 

You certainly can wait to do any rearranging of the fish until you set up all the new tanks--as long as the water is clean and they're not being picked on by other tank mates they won't die due to stress in the mean time.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea he does look like that.

The water is clean, it has an amazing filter system and i do two 25-50% water changes twice a month. As well as I have the corys, two moss balls and two bamboo shrimp. So they help keep it pretty clean.

I will most lilely move them when I set up the new tanks when my basemeant is done.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay he's probably a C aeneus which is why he school's with the albino. It just makes it easier to figure out who goes in what tanks when later dividing them. Also just because you get two fish of the same species does't mean you won't be able to tell them apart. They may have darker or lighter colors, slight variations in patterns, and the males are smaller than the females.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good to know  I know my lps carries False Jullis all the time and they have my other guy rhys type now...not ure if they will later though...I can get the peppered and the Aeneus at my persmart and probably at my petco.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Your first guy is definitely a panda cory. I have two of them and two Venezuelan Sailfin cories. I had more pandas but several passed away before I learned about stirring sand substrate. The two Sailfins are just variations of Bronze cories and I'll be getting more of both when I finally get a 20g.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Sakura the sailfins are actually a different species than Bronze cories. That doesn't mean they can't be kept with C. aeneus they just both need their own little schools of the same species.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Really? I read online they were a variation. And of course, we all know what we read online is oh so accurate. ;-) Thanks for pointing that out, Hedgehog. And yes, I'm definitely getting them their own school when I get the 20g. I love their orange color.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Cories are my favorite too, hedgehog!

Is the panda larger than 2.5-3 inches? If so, it is not a panda. It may be an adult while the rest are juveniles.

LittleBittyFish is correct with the identifications, and hedgehog is correct about the numbers. They are shoaling fish. They shoal with other species out of despertion. In my experience, your pandas have the hardest time without others of their own species. I would get at least 1 more cory NOW to add, or else it will die. You noted that it's already mostly staying on its own - this is not a good sign. 

Another important note about cories (hopefully you won't need this information too often, but in case you do...): they are scaleless and do not tolerate medications or salt very well. Salt should be almost completely avoided, and medications given at half dose. 

No one told me that when I got my first cories, and it nearly ended in disaster the first time my tank had an ich outbreak.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

He's not a Panda. He's somehing starting with an M/ He couldn't remember but he knew it wasn't a panda. I can't doa nything until 3 months from now I'm afraid but 4 months at the longest is that okay? It's started hanging with the peppered and the false julli.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just watch it carefully. If he's started hanging out with the others that's better than not. Pandas are tough though - the other species you've got are pretty easygoing, but Pandas seem to be extra sensitive. Mine died without warning, I just came home one day and it was dead. I've not gotten more since, I'm too scared. I love the peppered, they are easily my favorite (although my false juliis are creeping up there - so cute!). If it's not a panda though then I'm afraid I don't know much about him.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think its a panda, infact the guy at the store told me it wasn't Its something with an M.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

There's the corydoras metae that looks similar. Actually, according to my atlas of corydoras, there're a lot that look similar.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd venture t say from pictures its a matae. >.< Why can stores not know this stuff. They are selling the product.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, stores often misidentify, misname, or make up names for the fish they are selling because most people will never know the difference. The stores around me all have a "30 day guarantee" on the fish. This means that, essentially, they can misname a fish and give me the wrong advice on caring for it, and then when it dies from lack of proper care, I can take it back and get a replacement fish to kill the same way. Yahoo!

It's so important to do your research before going to the pet store, unless you find one that is trustworthy. In my experience, no one who works at a chain pet store really knows what he/she is doing. I've listened to workers BRAG about how great they are and how much they love fish and then recommend that I put HUGE fish in a TINY tank (not to mention with other fish that it would eat in a minute, but he didn't bother to ask me what other fish I had in that tank). It's appalling. 

Most cories are pretty easy, but there are a couple that have some more specific needs. And as a group there are a couple of specific needs (they need to be in groups, they are scaleless and intolerant of salt and meds, general pH reqs, etc). 

My recommendation is to do some research and ask some questions on here before you make more fish purchases so you don't have to trust the people at the store, who you now know are not actually terribly helpful or educated on the "products" they are selling.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not a chain fish store. Its my local LPS which is owned by my family friend.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm finding conflicting pictures between _Corydoras Trilineatus_ and _Corydoras julii_. I'm starting to think it is the same species with regional differences and not two seprate species. Too many conflicting pictures on conflicting sites.

Therefore I disagree with the supposed species of Corydoras Julli for your last picture. I have the same fish and have been researching two days trying to confirm whether or not the fish is Julli or Trilineatus. It is not Leapordus!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

There shouldnt be much problem IDing between Julii and Trilineatus. As the name says, Trilineatus has three-tri lines-lineatus. 
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Corydoras&species=trilineatus&id=324

As opposed to a Julii, covered in spots, even on the head, the spots are thin and tiny. Julii tends to have less body stripes. The tail pattern is also different:
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Corydoras&species=julii&id=274


----------

